# My diet for gaining weight....feed back appreciated



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

First meal of the day -Serving of porridge or cheerios with simmed milk

2nd meal - Scrambled eggs (3) and beans(someyimes brown toast)

3rd meal - Chicken breast with brown rice or potatoes + 1 tin of low fat rice pudding.

4th meal - Protein shake

5th meal - Chicken or beef with brown rice or potatoes and peas finished of with half a tin of low fat rice pudding or low faat hazlenut yoghurt.

(protein shake after i train)

6th Meal - brown toast with jam or peanut butter + cheerios

Protein shake before bed mixed with skimmed milk

2 litres of water a day plus cod liver oil tablets and vitamin tablets usually throw in a protien bar as well.

is this an ok diet i am a fussy eater dont like fish or many vegies peaes and carrots is me limit ;-) feed back appreciated. Thanks


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

First meal for me would be;

50g oats + 40g whey + 30g flaxseed, linseed milled mixed into porridge - looking around 400cal with good source of protein and EFA's.

Second meal looks alright, maybe add some egg white?

Third meal - pretty decent, but you want some veg

Fourth meal - a protein shake isn't a meal, its a supplement. Have a steak or something yummy with sweet potatoes and veg

Fith meal - Looks good but cut the rice pudding, stuffed with sugars (no need)

Sixth meal - Have less carbs, more protein.

before you go to bed - have some cheese and milk (unless you take zma) or eggs.

Its best to get your vitamins/minerals from your diet (so add fruit and vegetables) - fruit is best at pre workout and during the day.

How tall are you/weight and how often do you train?

Don't want to over eat too like i did and gain some handles ^^


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for that;-) I am 13st and 5ft 10inch training 4 times a week.

I do all over body routine as opposed to individual muscles.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy 074 said:


> First meal of the day -Serving of porridge or cheerios with simmed milk
> 
> *75g oats in water, 1 banana, 50g whey*
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Protien shake is Met-rx Protein plus.

Is this no good?

Thanks


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy 074 said:


> Hi Protien shake is Met-rx Protein plus.
> 
> Is this no good?
> 
> Thanks


Not for a whole meal if it's just protein.


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi ,

I only use the protein plus before bed.

Reason i eat the Low Fat Rice pudding as i was advised off a local guy that it is good to bulk up on? currently 13st wanting to get to 15st if possible.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy 074 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I only use the protein plus before bed.
> 
> Reason i eat the Low Fat Rice pudding as i was advised off a local guy that it is good to bulk up on? currently 13st wanting to get to 15st if possible.


If you want that 2st to be muscle then drop the rice pudding and spend about 3 years gaining the weight leanly. If you just want the weight then eat 10,000cals and all the rice pudding you want and you'll be there in a month. You'll be very "bulky" and "fat"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> If you want that 2st to be muscle then drop the rice pudding and spend about 3 years gaining the weight leanly. If you just want the weight then eat 10,000cals and all the rice pudding you want and you'll be there in a month. You'll be very "bulky" and "fat"


dont say that mate thats pretty much what i eat lol


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ill ditch the rice pudding!!! ;-) Im not scared of hard work so ill stick to the long term plan!! What would you recommend for the last meal of the day?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy 074 said:


> Ill ditch the rice pudding!!! ;-) Im not scared of hard work so ill stick to the long term plan!! What would you recommend for the last meal of the day?


Personally 300g of cottage cheese/ quark and 30-50g peanut butter 

Add sweetener and vanilla extract or choc protein powder and it's like a cheesecake if you use quark


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

Scoop of whey, big spoon of peanut butter, spoonful of olive oil before bed.

100g oats, scoop of whey, 2 scoops of natural yougurt, sometimes chuck some raisens or goji berries in if i got any for the morning

EFA tabs are good if you dont like fish, cnp i use


----------

